# Need some Good Advice People



## mc990f (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys so I was a new driver and drove 5 months last year from August-Dec. I spent a lot of time on the forum reading about taxes and am only posting because I need some advice. I got my Uber 1099K and it shows a total of $11,252 in 5 months. The total miles including dead miles is around 6700. I admit I pretty much worked only surge rides or at the Airport where the rate was $2.15/mile. Based on my calculation I am still seeing a profit and someone mentioned if you see a profit that means you are doing it wrong lol. So below is a summary of how I am calculating my taxes (please correct me if I am wrong):
Total Uber payment = 11,252 
Uber Service Fee = -1878
SRF = -284
Tolls = -1553
Standard milage deduction = -3852.5
Other deductibles = - 1414

Total Remaining = $2270.5 

In the other deductibles I am including the following: 
1. 50% price of a brand new I phone I had to buy for buisness, 
2. 50% price of brand new Clazzio seat covers, 
3. Car Washes, 
4. Water+snacks, 
5. Tolls on return trip without pax
6. Parking fee for Airport 
7. 25% of phone bill

Guys am I on the right track ? Should I suck it up and pay taxes based on the calculations I have done above ? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you fellow drivers. ( BTW not a driver anymore because I love my car and refuse to drive at these rates)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like your on the right track. Be careful with the car washes and seat covers because they might be considered included in the standard mileage rate. In addition you can deduct business % of property tax you pay(I think you do in NJ but I'm not sure). Also, if you have a car loan you can deduct the business % of interest paid on the loan. Don't forget any business mileage for trips to Uber meetings or other business purposes without pax in vehicle. (you can deduct miles driven to get your car washed for example) At $2.15 mile it doesn't surprise me that you have a profit!


----------



## mc990f (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for your prompt reply UberTaxPro. Yes I do live in New Jersey but I live in a apartment so don't pay any property tax and also my car is paid off. Yes I just wanted to confirm because I admit I only drove at $2.15/mile which is the reason why I am seeing a profit.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mc990f said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply UberTaxPro. Yes I do live in New Jersey but I live in a apartment so don't pay any property tax and also my car is paid off. Yes I just wanted to confirm because I admit I only drove at $2.15/mile which is the reason why I am seeing a profit.


 I meant property tax on your car not your home.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

In CT we pay property tax on vehicles every year.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Is this including deadmiles? Deadmiles to get your oil changes, etc.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks legit.


----------

